

Freecode is going static due to low traffic - vezzy-fnord
http://freecode.com/about

======
crb002
They are hiring in Des Moines if you want to get on their team,
[http://www.dice.com/common//seeker/docs/dice_jobs.jsp#job52](http://www.dice.com/common//seeker/docs/dice_jobs.jsp#job52)

------
therealmocker
Took me a moment to realize this is the rebrand that freshmeat.net did so long
ago.

------
axanoeychron
Aww. This is unfortunate - I frequently visit Freecode.

------
nn3
That's sad. That was a really useful site.

------
hyp0
:( this is really sad.

I guess the typing finger, having coded, has moved on to github etc. But still
really sad.

------
ris
Say _what_? I still read it every day and find more than enough of interest.

------
webmaven
Hmm. No data-dump?

